
Alleged DDOS attack wipes almost $2,000 off Bitcoin price - smaili
https://www.tweaktown.com/news/59992/alleged-ddos-attack-wipes-2-000-bitcoin-price/index.html
======
TaylorGood
Only a couple months ago the entire market cap of bitcoin + Alts was $100B.
Dipping down to $70B or so.

Today we are at $300B. Remarkable

------
ganoushoreilly
It appears to be recovering as Bitcoin is back to 10143 at the time of this
post (GDAX).

